# Spraying paraquat on alfalfa



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, this is probably a crazy idea but I'm thinking it might just work. I have a field of alfalfa that has started thinning out and is probably on its last year. Starting last year I had a winter annual weed called speedwell appear in the field in a few spots but this year it is widespread. I'm pretty sure that 2,4db, pursuit, and raptor isn't going to kill this weed.....especially since it has started blooming now. The alfalfa has just now greened up nicely and has a few inches of growth.

I am thinking about spraying Paraquat to kill the speedwell since I really don't want it to set seed. I know the Paraquat will kill the new alfalfa growth but I'm thinking it just might only be a top kill and will regrow from the crown? Guessing it will delay the first cutting a couple weeks but that might not be a bad thing to space out the cuttings. I guess worst case if the alfalfa doesn't come back very strong I can just go ahead and rotate to something else this spring. If it was a very good stand I probably wouldn't risk it. Has anyone done this or think it might work?

Hayden


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Here is a picture of the speedwell for those that aren't familiar with it. Never had to deal with it in hayfields until last year.....difficult to control even in grass hay. 







Hayden


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

One of my alfalfa advisors mentioned last year using a mix of paraquat, and pursuit to take out some stuff kind of like that. Sounded like it worked well, knocked the leaves off the alfalfa, but it came back nicely.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

They call it blue flower up hear and We get that weed up hear some winters and it grows with the chick weed . I think you have a good plan . I have seen a lot of that sprayed in Alfalfa with Gramoxone just the way you are thinking about doing .Some guys tank mix Prowl H20 with the paraquat . I heard before 2 " of new growth or dormant is best .Maybe the low rate on surfactant if you are starting to have warm temps .Just what I have seen check your label


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> They call it blue flower up hear and We get that weed up hear some winters and it grows with the chick weed . I think you have a good plan . I have seen a lot of that sprayed in Alfalfa with Gramoxone just the way you are thinking about doing .Some guys tank mix Prowl H20 with the paraquat . I heard before 2 " of new growth or dormant is best .Maybe the low rate on surfactant if you are starting to have warm temps .Just what I have seen check your label


 Good to know. I'm not quite as worried about spraying now that I know that it isn't a completely crazy idea. Only thing is the alfalfa has greened up nicely with a few inches of growth and the ground is so wet it could be a while before I can get on it to spray. I would have felt a lot better if I could have sprayed it 10-14 days ago but it has just been extremely wet this February and couldn't get into the field.

Hayden


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Hayden,

Spraying something that will take the foliage off might not be a bad idea about now. I found a few weevils in my field this afternoon, after a friend in GA told me he had seen some earlier today. So, taking away the leaves would, I think, give the weevils nothing to eat for a bit. Might want to take a look.

Reed


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

reede said:


> Hayden,
> Spraying something that will take the foliage off might not be a bad idea about now. I found a few weevils in my field this afternoon, after a friend in GA told me he had seen some earlier today. So, taking away the leaves would, I think, give the weevils nothing to eat for a bit. Might want to take a look.
> 
> Reed


 Yeah, I already thought about that.....I figured the paraquat would probably kill the emerging weevil larvae and leave nothing to eat for any that hatch a little later.

The thing that worries me about burning off the few inches of new growth is this alfalfa was pretty stressed going into the winter from nutrient deficiencies I had last summer/fall. Figured it might be pretty hard on it by burning off the new spring growth. I did fertilize heavily last November with P&K though so maybe the root reserves have built over the winter. Picked up the paraquat today so I guess I'm going to give it a try anyway.

Hayden


----------

